# Bleeding ten days after IUI; advice please



## chocolatefudge (Mar 22, 2010)

Can someone give me any hope?
I had my second medicated IUI ten days ago (the consultant says there's no point trying any more IVF) and have felt ok until yesterday when I had a really bad pressure headache and felt so weak I just lay on the sofa all day. Was really hoping it was a good thing as I haven't felt like that before.

Today I have been bleeding, a small amount of red blood, not the brownish implantation blood other people talk about on this site. I feel exhausted and early on felt sick/dizzy (my husband said this was just the shock of the bleed) but I haven't got the usual all-over period pains, just a gentle ache very low down in my abdomen, on the left hand side. I did a pregnancy test even though my test date is supposed to be next Wednesday 27th. It was negative, but I wonder whether a test this early would say the right thing anyway?
Can anybody give me any hope/advice?
chocolatefudge


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Chocolatefudge
I can't give you any advice as such except that it's not over till it's over, and you won't know definitely till your OTD.  I've had brown and red blood on Day 10 of an IVF cycle which ended up as a BFN but I've also had pinkish/red bleeding (very small amount) before OTD on a medicated FET cycle which gave me a BFP.

The 2ww is such torture, isn't it.  Try to hang on in there, and be good to yourself.    

Ellie


----------

